# Octreoscan procedure



## hawaiinei2013@gmail.com (Feb 20, 2013)

I am billing for a Radiologist. Please help me on the right procedure for a OCTREOSCAN INJ AND 24 HR DELAY, OCTREOSCAN 48 HOURS ON SAME PATIENT. Do I use one code 78807??


----------

